

Ask HN: How to increase web traffic? - talhoo

best way to increase web traffic?
======
ColinWright
What have you tried? What are you trying to accomplish? Do you have any decent
content? Are you trying to attract customers? Do you have advertising on your
site? Where do you mention your site? Do you have active content? Do you
regularly have new content? Do you ever change your page references?

Have you given this any thought at all, or are you just expecting us to do all
your work for you?

~~~
talhoo
So heres what I have so far: I have created a site to share people the deals I
find. In the past I use to send a text to friends and family about the deals I
found and they all appreciated it. So i thought let me create a site instead.
So now I am trying to branch out to other people. I know they are sites like
these already out there, so not to worried about it that much but I thought if
i can help someone find a good deal why not. Yes I added google adsense. Yes,
I have been updating my site daily or weekly.

~~~
ColinWright
How much competition do you have? What other sites exist? Where do you see
them mentioned? How many people do you estimate visit those sites?

If someone visits your site, how do you help them share it with others? If
they don't find what they want, how do you know? Why _should_ someone visit
your site? You haven't mentioned it here, why not?

You say you update daily or weekly, how do people know? Who do you tell?

What deals do you find? Where do other people find such deals? Why should they
come to you? How often do people want deals such as you find?

Does the fact that I'm asking so many questions actually give you a clue as to
what you are doing wrong? _You should be asking these questions, researching
them, then telling us what you 've tried, why you've tried it, what seems to
have had some impact, what seems to have had no effect, and more._

In short, you should actually do some considerable work, write up your
experiences, and then share those experiences with us, tagging on the question
at the end. Instead, it simply looks like you want us to do you homework,
without showing us what you've tried already. Without some idea of what you're
doing, how can we help?

We can't. Go and do your homework, then when you get stuck, come and show us
your working. Otherwise all you'll get are generic comments and links, if
anything.

You need to read this:

[https://www.mikeash.com/getting_answers.html](https://www.mikeash.com/getting_answers.html)

------
harrisreynolds
You can start here: [http://okdork.com/2014/02/09/grow-blog-100000-visitors-
less-...](http://okdork.com/2014/02/09/grow-blog-100000-visitors-less-year/)

